# Grieg - String Quartet in G Minor op.27 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Grieg's only mature Quartet was composed in 1878. We know from correspondences that it was a tough task as he was a song and piano piece writer. However, his hard work paid off in what must be considered one of the finest quartets of the 1800s, a quartet so impressive that Debussy declared it a masterpiece and borrowed a few ideas for his own quartet. Originally bereft of ideas, Grieg recycled the music from his song Spillamæd for the main theme.
In the 1st movement we immediately hear this theme played in the andante. In fact, nearly all of the 1st movement is the recycled song, even as it breaks into the stormy Allegro section and far beyond so that the theme permeates the whole quartet. 
I've got to admit that I love this quartet and the way Grieg writes to create the most wonderful textures so this sounds like a truly unique piece. The 2nd movement, Romanze, with its llting waltz that increases in tempo is an absolute delight and in the 3rd movement, Intermezzo, this scherzo takes on the guise of a Norwegian folk dance in the night. The finale is even better and we hear an absorbing and buoyant saltarello. Grieg again revisits more Nordic dances styling to spice things up but it's the cross-rhythms and syncopated rhythms here, along with the reintroduction of the main theme that make this movement such a delight. 
Grieg greatly admired Mendelssohn and Schumann but this quartet is something else, a unique blend of styles developed his own way . What a shame that Grieg never followed this up with more quartets (he did knock out a mere 2 movements many years later but I would have loved more.).. Listening again to the striking originality of this work it is sad to think he didn't leave us at least one more classic quartet. At least we have this classic lots of recordings so here's my thoughts. 

Here's a fine performance from the Meccore Quartet. 






Here's my final thoughts on recordings of the Grieg quartet.

*Recommended*
David Oistrakh SQ
Raphael
Kontra
Budapest (1956)
Shanghai.

*Impressive*
Auryn
Norwegian
Copenhagen
Sibelius
Vertavo
Bellus

*Excellent - well worth investing in*
Mork et al
Poseidon
Meccores
Amphion
Oslo
Petersen
Guarneri
Chilingirian

*The Dog's B*llocks - all terrific performances*

These are all crackers and well worth the outlay.

*New Helsinki

Engegard

Emerson

Hagen

My top choice*

_*Bridge SQ*_
Everything about this recording is right. It's fleet of foot, incredibly well-played, brilliantly phrased, excellently recorded, propulsive, gritty, strong, dark, lyrical and feels exactly right. I love it. I'd happily take one from the 'DB' list too but this one has everything I like about the others rolled into one amazing performance. Some may prefer others but give this a listen. It's a killer.


----------

